#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-03-02
<DoubleB> hello all
<az7> hey hey
<DoubleB> Anyone read more news about the patent pool against webm?
<az7> haven't.. whats up?
<DoubleB> oh nothing I just hope we the people get to keep it going
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-02-29
<TommyT> Hope things are going well for folks... I haven't checked the logs to see if anyone has been around lately.
<TommyT> Anyone actually here tonight? (I can't stay so I don't know why I'm bothering...)
<kwadroke> I'm not here
<TommyT> oops sorry to bother you then :-)
<kwadroke> I'm not sure if anyone else isn't here
<kwadroke> :)
<kwadroke> long time no see
<TommyT> ya... things have been tough around here.  my wife has been sick, and now her mother is sick, too!
<kwadroke> that sucks
<TommyT> I do have some things I'd like to chat with folks about, but I'm getting the "come to bed" texts earlier than usual since she is sick.
<TommyT> Do you use Thunderbird for email?
<kwadroke> no
<kwadroke> using Gmail at the moment, but thinking of switching
<TommyT> I use Gmail for Gmail but T'bird for everything else
<TommyT> but it doesn't coexist with Chrome very well on a 1GB RAM netbook.
<TommyT> at least I THINK that's the limiting factor
<TommyT> The whole thing bogs way down. Seems processor-bound. Either alone is OK (not great).
<kwadroke> chrome's sandboxes are nice, but it starts to eat memory
<kwadroke> fast
<TommyT> That is probably the problem. I always have 6-10 tabs open and I know it makes new processes for each one
<TommyT> the latest Thunderbird seems to have some performance issues, too, so between them it's painful
<TommyT> The netbook is an Acer Aspire One something-or-other and the RAM is not easy to get to. Not impossible (youtube directions say) but just enough I haven't cracked it
<kwadroke> I have 7-8 tabs pinned on my desktop at work and it can take up all my cpu and memory sometimes
<TommyT> this desktop system in my office does great with lots of things open, but it has... (looking) lots of ram... don't know how much
<TommyT> 3gb RAM and two 2.80gb pentium cores
<kwadroke> I think it's mostly a cpu problem for me, it's an old single core cpu
<TommyT> it makes a huge difference. The netbook has two 1.8ghz (sorry mistake above) cores
<TommyT> I bought a junk single-core 1.8Ghz machine at Luyet the other day for a project for $35 and it just isn't the same. :-)
<TommyT> they are really nice -- Debian fans
<kwadroke> really... Is that the place on oak>
<kwadroke> ?
<kwadroke> I need to get about 6-7 junkers
<TommyT> I have been intending to take them an Alt install disk (Ubuntu) so they can see it is Debian underneath. Yes, Oak & Harkrider
<kwadroke> ok. almost went by there the other day
<kwadroke> just show them apt-get, if they are truely debian fans, they'd know
<TommyT> about a month ago they had a passel of these Optiplex systems. OK but not much better than the junker I was replacing.
<kwadroke> I have a game I need the computers for, but unfortunately it's a windows game
<TommyT> Ya these $35 systems come with Windows XP "skinned" with their logo
<TommyT> Or maybe it was Windows 7... I never looked
<TommyT> I wiped the drive as soon as I got it... then wondered if I would regret it if I need a BIOS update
<TommyT> this is one of the models the Dell linux BIOS tools don't work on
<TommyT> It also was very picky about RAM; I had to try twice before I found some cheap stuff to get it up to the max 2Gb
<kwadroke> you know if they have more?
<TommyT> When I bought this one they had three on the floor and said they had bought a pallet of them
<TommyT> But now that I think about it I probably bought this in December
<TommyT> Or early January
<TommyT> They are definitely a better place to buy junkers than Family computer on Front st.
<TommyT> I went into Family one day and they were showing me a Dell; wanted $75 for it. They bought it from the hospital. I said "I bet you could get some interesting viruses from that." they said "Not after WE take care of it!" I said (coughing) I meant HUMAN viruses.
<kwadroke_> lol
<kwadroke_> some reason my connection died
<TommyT> does it failover to a different account?
<kwadroke_> I went there a couple weeks ago looking for a AT-PS2 adapter
<kwadroke_> took me 5 minutes for them to understand
<kwadroke_> no, on the webchat client
<TommyT> My theory is the guy who runs it started the business because a spouse wanted him out of the house. He smokes a LOT, so everything smells of smoke.
<kwadroke_> yeah, I noticed that
<TommyT> Well, I still have to go wash some dishes etc. Good to chat with you; Check out Luyet; I was reasonably happy for my $35.
<kwadroke_> yeah, might go by there tomorrow
<kwadroke_> cya laters
<TommyT> seeya
<kwadroke> ugggh, keep getting bumped
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-02-27
<TommyT> ✈
<TommyT> ⌨
<TommyT> ♫
<TommyT> ♫♫♫♫♫
<TommyT> ✈♫♫♫
